# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  El Servicio de Medio Ambiente traslada más de una tonelada de peces al embalse de Ricobayo

## NoRegistrado

*Las obras de la autovía Zamora-Benavente habían aislado a un gran número de ejemplares*




> El Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Castilla y León ha realizado labores de rescate de pesca en el embalse de Ricobayo de Zamora. La construcción de las estructuras de construcción de los puentes de la autovía Zamora-Benavente había dejado aislada durante los últimos meses una de las colas del embalse, concretamente, la que llega hasta San Cebrián de Castro. Por ello, una importante cantidad de ejemplares de varias especies piscícolas han necesitado ser recuperadas.
> 
> Una vez finalizadas las obras de construcción de los puentes y según informaron desde el Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente, la eliminación de la ataguía suponía el desembalse de todo el volumen de agua almacenado, lo que podía poner en peligro la supervivencia de la fauna al quedarse aislada en pequeñas pozas.
> El movimiento de tierras y el resto de maniobras comenzaron el pasado 20 de noviembre pero no ha sido hasta finales de mes cuando han comenzado las labores de pesca eléctrica, todavía con bastante agua almacenada y en duras condiciones de acceso, según la información facilitada.
> 
> El trabajo del personal de campo del Servicio de Medio Ambiente ha sido arduo debido a que se ha actuado en una zona con una movilidad complicada y los efectivos de la brigada de caza y pesca de Benavente trabajaron durante toda una jornada y recibieron la ayuda de la brigada de Ferreras al día siguiente para completar el traslado de los peces que permanecían aislados.
> 
> Finalmente, se han trasladado más de 500 carpas, 400 carpines, 350 barbos, dos tencas e incluso una anguila de las que la Administración autonómica proporcionó al embalse en los años 2001, 2002 y 2003. También se extrajeron 60 ejemplares de lucio que, «cumpliendo con la normativa sobre especies invasoras», no fueron devueltos a las aguas del embalse. En estas labores han participado dos agentes medioambientales, un celador de Medio Ambiente y personal de campo de apoyo hasta un total de siete personas, con tres vehículos, una barca y un equipo de pesca eléctrica.


http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/zamo...212140808.html

Una buena noticia. Vamos avanzando. Hace unos años los habrían dejado morir.
 Alguien tendría algunas fotos de la zona con la ataguía y las obras del puente?

Saludos. Miguel

----------

